# Eccomi fra voi



## Old uragano (6 Maggio 2007)

Che imbarazzo... vi leggo da tanto e non so neppure come esordire...
Spero di essere breve, concisa, non noiosa...
Sono sposata da 8 anni (dopo 10 anni di fidanzamento) con un uomo nervoso, anzi nevrotico, grande urlatore, grande lanciatore di oggetti... non ce l'ho fatta più! Rivolevo la mia serenità e gli ho chiesto di andar via. Dopo un anno, il 25 aprile lo ha fatto... ora mi sento meglio, non ho l'incubo di rientrare in casa... Ma c'è un ma... Ho due splendidi bambini (il primo ha 7 anni il secondo 5 anni e mezzo) e spero tanto di agire nel loro bene, di non nuocere troppo alla loro sana crescita psicologica... 
Mio marito vede i bambini a casa mia per ora, anche perchè a loro non abbiamo ancora detto la verità (ha deciso lui così... io lo avrei fatto). Lui sta benissimo, ha un gruppo di amici, esce tutte le sere, fa sport. Io ho sempre i bambini con me, mi sento in colpa a lasciarli con estranei. Ma seppure chiedessi a lui di tenerli... non saprei dove andare. Non so da dove ricominciare. La palestra! Si lo so devo farlo. Ma è così difficile ricominciare....


----------



## Old Angel (6 Maggio 2007)

Hmmm parti con fretta, io direi di cominciare a stare in pace con te stessa, assaporando la nuova vita, organizzandoti facendo cose che prima non potevi etc.. etc.. poi penso che il resto verrà naturale.


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Maggio 2007)

*uragano ..nessun imbarazzo....*



uragano ha detto:


> Che imbarazzo... vi leggo da tanto e non so neppure come esordire...
> Spero di essere breve, concisa, non noiosa...
> Sono sposata da 8 anni (dopo 10 anni di fidanzamento) con un uomo nervoso, anzi nevrotico, grande urlatore, grande lanciatore di oggetti... non ce l'ho fatta più! Rivolevo la mia serenità e gli ho chiesto di andar via. Dopo un anno, il 25 aprile lo ha fatto... ora mi sento meglio, non ho l'incubo di rientrare in casa... Ma c'è un ma... Ho due splendidi bambini (il primo ha 7 anni il secondo 5 anni e mezzo) e spero tanto di agire nel loro bene, di non nuocere troppo alla loro sana crescita psicologica...
> Mio marito vede i bambini a casa mia per ora, anche perchè a loro non abbiamo ancora detto la verità (ha deciso lui così... io lo avrei fatto). Lui sta benissimo, ha un gruppo di amici, esce tutte le sere, fa sport. Io ho sempre i bambini con me, mi sento in colpa a lasciarli con estranei. Ma seppure chiedessi a lui di tenerli... non saprei dove andare. Non so da dove ricominciare. La palestra! Si lo so devo farlo. Ma è così difficile ricominciare....


Uragano, benvenuta cara!

Hai fatto un passo cosi importante e ora non riesci a superare il secondo...
immagino quanto tu sia stanca, bimbi, lavoro, casa, pappa...

Credimi, il segreto è imporselo per la prima volta..superato questo momento..troverari una energia tale che aiuterà ad affrontare il successivo ...sperimentato sulla mia pellaccia, nonostante quella faccia da gatta ameba che vedi....è una fase un po' cosi...ma stamane 1 ora di esercizio mi ha fatto un gran bene!!!


l attività fisica mette in moto come sai quegli ormoni necessari per il benessere psico fisico.

Se non vuoi andare in palestra, acchiappa due scarpe e mettiti a camminare, o correre..dipende da quello che ti piacerebbe provare...

E' solo lo sforzo iniziale che devi affrontare, vedrai che sarà il benessere ricevuto che ti motiverà sempre di piu'.


Una cosa ancora Uragano...i tuoi bimbi hanno bisogno di una mamma forte ( come hai dimostrato di essere ) serena e rilassata..quindi scaccia dalla capa quei sensi di colpa di cui noi mamme ci andiamo a segare il cervello da mattina a sera...sai loro che se ne fanno delle nostre seghe mentali?un beato cavolo di niente!!!

vedrai che bello quando tornata a casa rilassata dopo una doccia, vedranno il sorriso di una mamma serena e rilassata..capirai solo allora che è la strada giusta, e per te e per loro...

E il papà avrà una occasione in piu' per stare con loro. sereno..senza nevrotizzare nessuno. Ricorda cara che i cuccioli hanno bisogno solo di serenità intorno a loro, che  poi viviate insieme oppure in case separate..la cosa importante che è che loro sappiano che ci sono ENTRAMBI, coi baci le coccole e le mazziate quando occorrono.

cresceranno bene, se voi due, individualmente, sarete  sereni.


micio


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Maggio 2007)

*c'è un tempo per ogni cosa*



uragano ha detto:


> Che imbarazzo... vi leggo da tanto e non so neppure come esordire...
> Spero di essere breve, concisa, non noiosa...
> Sono sposata da 8 anni (dopo 10 anni di fidanzamento) con un uomo nervoso, anzi nevrotico, grande urlatore, grande lanciatore di oggetti... non ce l'ho fatta più! Rivolevo la mia serenità e gli ho chiesto di andar via. Dopo un anno, il 25 aprile lo ha fatto... ora mi sento meglio, non ho l'incubo di rientrare in casa... Ma c'è un ma... Ho due splendidi bambini (il primo ha 7 anni il secondo 5 anni e mezzo) e spero tanto di agire nel loro bene, di non nuocere troppo alla loro sana crescita psicologica...
> Mio marito vede i bambini a casa mia per ora, anche perchè a loro non abbiamo ancora detto la verità (ha deciso lui così... io lo avrei fatto). Lui sta benissimo, ha un gruppo di amici, esce tutte le sere, fa sport. Io ho sempre i bambini con me, mi sento in colpa a lasciarli con estranei. Ma seppure chiedessi a lui di tenerli... non saprei dove andare. Non so da dove ricominciare. La palestra! Si lo so devo farlo. Ma è così difficile ricominciare....


Giusti i consigli di dedicarti a quel che ti fa bene senza sensi di colpa, ma credo che la fase 1 non sia ancora stata superata.
Se tuo marito non ha voluto dirlo ai bambini è perché spera che non sia una cosa definitiva.
Se tu hai accettato ...forse hai questo pensiero in fondo a te che ti fa sentire in dubbio se rivelare una cosa che potrebbe essere temporanea.
Continuate così. Per i bambini vanno bene le situazioni più anomale: se le vivono loro sono la normalità.
Solo spiega a scuola la situazione perché non vengano fatte gaffe involontarie.
Poi quando sarà stabilizzata la situazione per voi la comunicherete. Però ora come giustifichi che il papà non dorme in casa? Puoi parlare di una cosa temporanea perché volete stare un po' lontani per non litigare, ma non pensare di inventare problemi di lavoro: i bambini non sono scemi!


----------



## Old uragano (6 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Giusti i consigli di dedicarti a quel che ti fa bene senza sensi di colpa, ma credo che la fase 1 non sia ancora stata superata.
> Se tuo marito non ha voluto dirlo ai bambini è perché spera che non sia una cosa definitiva.
> Se tu hai accettato ...forse hai questo pensiero in fondo a te che ti fa sentire in dubbio se rivelare una cosa che potrebbe essere temporanea.
> Continuate così. Per i bambini vanno bene le situazioni più anomale: se le vivono loro sono la normalità.
> ...


Purtroppo è proprio quello che abbiamo fatto: per loro il papà sta facendo un corso fuori città e spesso finisce prima e riesce a venire a casa per stare un po' con loro. Io non ero daccordo, ma lui non se l'è sentita e parlare loro da sola mi è sembrato controproducente. Effettivamente in questa prima fase forse dobbiamo accettare rpima noi la situazione (diciamo che lui l'ha vissuta un po' come una forzatura ma mi pare che ora stia alla grande!). Comunque grazie infinite per le parole. ovviamente accetto tutti i tipi di critiche. Mi metto sempre in discussione ed accetto volentieri il confronto, vivendolo come un'occasione di crescita, di apertura. Laddove io non arrivo è possibile che ci sia qualcuno capace di farmi vedere al di là del mio naso!


----------



## Old uragano (6 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Uragano, benvenuta cara!
> 
> Hai fatto un passo cosi importante e ora non riesci a superare il secondo...
> immagino quanto tu sia stanca, bimbi, lavoro, casa, pappa...
> ...


La tua risposta è piena di calore... ti ringrazio. Sai? Ho passato un anno intero a farmi le seghe mentali e ad interrogarmi se quello che stavo facendo fosse la cosa più giusta. Un giorno mi dicevo che forse per i bambini la strada migliore sarebbe stata quella di sacrificare me stessa in nome della famiglia. Ma alla lunga mi sono resa conto che così sarei impazzita. E mi sono detta che innanzitutto la serenità, la sicurezza sono più importanti di una parvenza di famiglia unita. E, contro tutti, sono andata fino infondo, sentendomi accusare da mio marito delle cose peggiori. Ma adesso so che ho fatto la cosa giusta, anche se guardo i miei bambini con una tenerezza infinita dicendomi che forse avrebbero meritato di più. Ma faccio del mio meglio! E' l'inizio, la fase più dura. Poi si troverà l'equilibrio. Devo dare tempo al tempo e trovare quella forza a cui hai fatto riferimento tu.
Attualmente mi sento solo un po' sola... sai quando dici gli amici si riconoscono al momento del bisogno? Sono spariti tutti! E' vero che anche io mi sono molto chiusa in me stessa. Perciò ti dico... devo ritrovare in mio equilibrio interiore... sono certa che ce la farò! Comunque grazie mille!


----------



## Old uragano (6 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Hmmm parti con fretta, io direi di cominciare a stare in pace con te stessa, assaporando la nuova vita, organizzandoti facendo cose che prima non potevi etc.. etc.. poi penso che il resto verrà naturale.


Forse hai ragione, forse sto guardano un po' troppo oltre. Ma quando parlo di ricominciare mi riferisco solo alla possibilità di uscire dal guscio in cui mi sono rinchiusa ormai da più di un anno. La mia crisi coniugale andava avanti da anni e da un anno circa il nostro rapporto era ridotto ad uno scontroso buongiorno e buonasera. per il resto vita comune non ne avevamo più. Per cui è da molto che mi sento sola, non da quando lui è andato via. 
comunque è vero che devo pensare prima di tutto a ritrovare il mio equilibrio e poi penserò a riagganciare i rapporti sociali. Per ora sono fatti di feste per bambini, cartoni animati al cinema, giostrine... e forse per ora è tutto quello che voglio!


----------



## Iris (6 Maggio 2007)

*Uragano*

Sono separata da poco...esci di casa, non rimanere chiusa a leccarti le ferite. Se non lo fai subito ti abituerai alla solitudine, e non è un bene.
Vai in palestra, se ti piace, al cinema, a spasso.
L'importante è che non ti convinca di essere l'unico genitore dei tuoi figli...coinvolgi più che puoi il tuo ex nella educazione dei piccoli. Per il bene di tutti.


----------



## Old uragano (7 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Sono separata da poco...esci di casa, non rimanere chiusa a leccarti le ferite. Se non lo fai subito ti abituerai alla solitudine, e non è un bene.
> Vai in palestra, se ti piace, al cinema, a spasso.
> L'importante è che non ti convinca di essere l'unico genitore dei tuoi figli...coinvolgi più che puoi il tuo ex nella educazione dei piccoli. Per il bene di tutti.


Mi piacerebbe poter seguire i tuoi consigli... Ma a parte i problemi di natura psicologica ci sono problemi pratici... I miei amici sono quelli che erano i "nostri" amici... ed ora mi sento a disagio con loro... Si, in palestra dovrei decidermi... vorrei prendermi del tempo per trovare una baby sitter per farlo. Non posso portarmi i bimbi anche in palestra. Al cinema non so con chi andarci. Fino ad ora ho rimediato soltanto l'invito di un paio di uomini di quelli che ti guardano con gli occhiali a raggi X (sai qulli che si vendevano sul giornale tanto tempo fa?) - scherzo - E' che io adesso non voglio quello. Voglio riuscire solo a distrarmi un po'... Tu li metti in pratica i tuoi consigli? Hai figli? Illuminami ti prego...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Maggio 2007)

*ginnastica*



uragano ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe poter seguire i tuoi consigli... Ma a parte i problemi di natura psicologica ci sono problemi pratici... I miei amici sono quelli che erano i "nostri" amici... ed ora mi sento a disagio con loro... Si, in palestra dovrei decidermi... vorrei prendermi del tempo per trovare una baby sitter per farlo. Non posso portarmi i bimbi anche in palestra. Al cinema non so con chi andarci. Fino ad ora ho rimediato soltanto l'invito di un paio di uomini di quelli che ti guardano con gli occhiali a raggi X (sai qulli che si vendevano sul giornale tanto tempo fa?) - scherzo - E' che io adesso non voglio quello. Voglio riuscire solo a distrarmi un po'... Tu li metti in pratica i tuoi consigli? Hai figli? Illuminami ti prego...


Quando i miei figli erano piccoli avevo trovato un corso in un centro sportivo/religioso che prevedeva corsi per i bambini in contemporanea a corsi per le mamme. E' stata un'esperienza piacevole. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ho fatto la stessa cosa con la piscina (corso per i bimbi nella piscina piccola e per me nella grande), ma questo è risultato un massacro per dover poi fare la doccia e asciugarci tutti...lo sconsiglio...


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Maggio 2007)

Perchè una baby-sitter?

Lui farà pure il padre ogni tanto no, oltre a bisbocciare cogli amici? E allora perchè non farglielo fare nei momenti in cui TU vuoi prenderti qualche ora? Così anche lui vedrà che hai una tua vita autonoma ormai da lui.

Anzi è una buona occasione per lasciarlo solo con loro e farli abituare a vedervi come due persone distinte e non come la famigliola felice (non son molto d'accordo sul continuare a lungo l'inganno, poi si dovranno raddoppiare gli sforzi per far accettare loro la "bugia").

Ah, intanto benvenuta!!


----------



## Iris (7 Maggio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Perchè una baby-sitter?
> 
> Lui farà pure il padre ogni tanto no, oltre a bisbocciare cogli amici? E allora perchè non farglielo fare nei momenti in cui TU vuoi prenderti qualche ora? Così anche lui vedrà che hai una tua vita autonoma ormai da lui.
> 
> ...


Esattamente ciò che volevo dirti. Tuo marito, ex, deve fare il padre. Neanche io sono d'accordo sulle bugie pietose....i bambini non sono degli idioti. Se capiscono che i genitori mentono penseranno di non potersi fidare più di loro...
Per quanto riguarda le amicizie...è vero, non è facile.
Gli amici sposati non sanno da che parte stare, gli uomini, non tutti, alcuni, ti saltano addosso, convinti che una donna separata sia sessualmente disponibile e affamata...un mezzo disastro.
Potrsti iscriverti ad una associazione (avrai degli interessi credo), avrai dei colleghi, se lavori, comincia a guardarti attorno piano piano.
E' chiaro che se ti sei sempre dedicata esclusivamente alla famiglia, la tua cerchia di conoscenze è limitata...ci vuole tempo per allargarla...un pò di pazienza.
Ti assicuro che sarai meno sola.
P.S. A proposito, per evitare latitanze, anche economiche, vai da un avvocato, se ancora non lo hai fatto e sempre che tu sia sicura di volerti separare.


----------



## Old Otella82 (7 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Esattamente ciò che volevo dirti. Tuo marito, ex, deve fare il padre. Neanche io sono d'accordo sulle bugie pietose....i bambini non sono degli idioti. Se capiscono che i genitori mentono penseranno di non potersi fidare più di loro...
> Per quanto riguarda le amicizie...è vero, non è facile.
> Gli amici sposati non sanno da che parte stare, gli uomini, non tutti, alcuni, ti saltano addosso, convinti che una donna separata sia sessualmente disponibile e affamata...un mezzo disastro.
> Potrsti iscriverti ad una associazione (avrai degli interessi credo), avrai dei colleghi, se lavori, comincia a guardarti attorno piano piano.
> ...


 
Concordo con Iris al 100%!
e volevo aggiungere un... brava! se lui non ti rende felice, se in casa c'era un'atmosfera di urla e nervosismo che tu non petevi sopportare hai fatto bene a fare come hai fatto. ma niente bugie ai bimbi, meglio una verità detta loro piano piano e con tatto.


----------



## Old uragano (8 Maggio 2007)

Concordo con tutti voi che sia meglio dire la verità ai bambini, ma priprio ieri mattina ne ho parlato con il loro papà che ancora non se la sente. Credo che abbia bisogno di convincersi che è finita sul serio... forse ora si sente in vacanza e conta prima o poi di ritornare... Non per porre limiti alla provvidenza, io non credo si possa tornare indietro, e soprattutto non lo voglio. Per quanto sola o stanca mi sento bene, mi sento serena. Io ho accettato e mi sento pronta a parlarne ai bambini . So che riuscirei a falo trasmettendogli infondo anche un po' di sicurezza. Ma il neuropsichiatra infantile al quale mi sono rivolta per lasciarmi guidare a non commettere errori dice che parlare ai bambini da sola avrebbe un effetto controproducente. Devo necessariamente farlo insieme al papà. Ci ho messo un mare di tempo a convincerlo ad andar via. Ora sto cercando di convincerlo a venire in terapia. Un passo alla volta....


----------



## Iris (8 Maggio 2007)

*Uragano*

ricordati  di fare la madre ai tuoi figli...non a tuo marito...altrimenti ci prende gusto!
Aspettare troppo non va bene...se non ha il coraggio di parlare, che lo trovi...è genitore e responsabile quanto te.  Prima lo capisce, meglio sarà per tutti, bimbi in primis.
Un  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  abbraccio


----------



## Old uragano (8 Maggio 2007)

Questa sera sono stata dal neuropsichiatra che mi sta seguendo. Gli ho parlato del mio disagio per la bugia che ho detto ai bambini. Mi ha rassicurata molto. Mi ha risollevata un po' dai miei sensi di colpa dicendomi che comunque io sto dimostrando rispetto per il loro papà, che pur riconoscendo i suoi limiti lo sto rispettando, e che quando anche lui sarà pronto per questo passo ci sarà modo per rimediare. Ha detto che tranquillamente potremo spiegare loro che li abbiamo voluti proteggere da un problema che dovevamo risolvere noi grandi e che, non avendo trovato rimedio, che avendo compreso che la soluzione migliore per andare tutti più daccordo ed essere più sereni è quella di essere separati, allora abbiamo deciso di dirglielo. Potranno continuare a fidarsi, non è detto che perderò la loro stima. Mi sento molto meglio stasera.


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Maggio 2007)

*sarà...*



uragano ha detto:


> Questa sera sono stata dal neuropsichiatra che mi sta seguendo. Gli ho parlato del mio disagio per la bugia che ho detto ai bambini. Mi ha rassicurata molto. Mi ha risollevata un po' dai miei sensi di colpa dicendomi che comunque *io sto dimostrando rispetto per il loro papà, che pur riconoscendo i suoi limiti lo sto rispettando, e che quando anche lui sarà pronto per questo passo ci sarà modo per rimediare.* Ha detto che tranquillamente potremo spiegare loro che li abbiamo voluti proteggere da un problema che dovevamo risolvere noi grandi e che, non avendo trovato rimedio, che avendo compreso che la soluzione migliore per andare tutti più daccordo ed essere più sereni è quella di essere separati, allora abbiamo deciso di dirglielo. Potranno continuare a fidarsi, non è detto che perderò la loro stima. Mi sento molto meglio stasera.


...ma quello che ho sottolineato i bimbi non possono saperlo, ora! 

Ma se lo dice lui...


----------



## Old uragano (8 Maggio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ...ma quello che ho sottolineato i bimbi non possono saperlo, ora!
> 
> Ma se lo dice lui...


Ciao Fedifrago...
sappi che anche se cerco un po' di sollievo per le mie crisi di coscienza, io apprezzo tantissimo chi in ogni caso esprime la propria opinione, cercando di farmi riflettere (non sarei qui se non accettassi il confronto)... Come vedi ho riflettuto molto sulle tue parole che hanno comunque trovato terreno fertile su una coscienza già piena di rimorsi per un "piccolo tradimento" che mai e poi mai avrei voluto commettere proprio nei confronti delle persone che amo di più!  Io sono fermamente convinta della tua ragione, la penso esattamente come te, ma ormai è fatta! Posso solo cercare di barcamenarmi alla meglio fra la coscienza di un uomo immaturo che ancora non riesce a prendersi le responsabilità di ciò che fa, due bimbi indifesi che pendono dalle nostre labbra, la mia coscienza messa a dura prova in questo periodo. Non è semplice credimi.... Spero tanto che i miei errori non siani irrimediabili. Un abbaraccio!


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Maggio 2007)

uragano ha detto:


> Ciao Fedifrago...
> sappi che anche se cerco un po' di sollievo per le mie crisi di coscienza, io apprezzo tantissimo chi in ogni caso esprime la propria opinione, cercando di farmi riflettere (non sarei qui se non accettassi il confronto)... Come vedi ho riflettuto molto sulle tue parole che hanno comunque trovato terreno fertile su una coscienza già piena di rimorsi per un "piccolo tradimento" che mai e poi mai avrei voluto commettere proprio nei confronti delle persone che amo di più! Io sono fermamente convinta della tua ragione, la penso esattamente come te, ma ormai è fatta! Posso solo cercare di barcamenarmi alla meglio fra la coscienza di un uomo immaturo che ancora non riesce a prendersi le responsabilità di ciò che fa, due bimbi indifesi che pendono dalle nostre labbra, la mia coscienza messa a dura prova in questo periodo. Non è semplice credimi.... Spero tanto che i miei errori non siani irrimediabili. Un abbaraccio!


Alt!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io non ho aprlato di errori irrimediabili, se mi rileggi bene, ma di maggior fatica (SOPRATTUTTO PER TE  che poi dovrai gestire la quotidianità!).
L'augurio è cmque che tu possa uscire in tempi brevi da questa situazione di compromesso...

'Notte!!


----------

